# [Heisec] Apple weitet Bug-Bounty-Programm aus



## Newsfeed (9 August 2019)

Wie erwartet wird nun auch macOS abgedeckt – und endlich dürfen nicht nur ausgewählte Sicherheitsforscher mitmachen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

